# Tema para presentarme.



## Nano-kun (Jun 6, 2008)

Hola, bueno soy estudiante de primero de electrónica, acabo de terminar hace unos dias ^^.
Me he metido en el foro mas que nada para aprender algo mas técnico ya que lo que he dado hasta ahora es muy teorico. Lo primero que tengo en mente es comprarme un transformador y hacerme mi propia fuente de alimentacion (espero no morir en el intento ). Aun soy un tanto novato con los componentes y tal. En clase he hecho una fuente pero no me termina de convencer, creo que seguire alguno de los tutoriales que teneis por aqui. Gracias, y espero que me vaya bien por el foro.


----------



## Arze_Bless (Jun 6, 2008)

Bienvenido, yo tampoco llevo mucho tiempo en el foro pero e aprendido mucho pero tambien intento de aportar lo poco que se , asi que intenta aportar aun que sepas poco , aporta con ideas, y tambien dejar tus preguntas, recuerda que no hay preguntas tontas si no tontos que no preguntan.


----------



## MikeLunatiko (Jun 7, 2008)

¡Hola, Nano! DD

Sip, somo sun par de novatos, pero algún día podremos poner en nuestro currículum "yo aprendí en forosdeelectronica.com" ^^

Jeje, bueno, espero que durante mi estancia en estos foros no sea un pesao y una carga para todos vosotros, que he leído muuuuuuuuuuuuchos post en busca de información, y hay que reconocer que muchos os lo curráis  


Un saludo


----------



## El nombre (Jun 7, 2008)

MikeLunatiko dijo:
			
		

> ¡Hola, Nano! DD
> 
> Sip, somo sun par de novatos, pero algún día podremos poner en nuestro currículum "yo aprendí en forosdeelectronica.com" ^^
> ...



Pues vas a estar durante mucho tiempo en el paro. Esta "secta" te engancha y no te suelta. Que os divirtais


----------

